# Jobsite Career Quiz



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Jobsite Career Quiz
Before you select your course, you may find it helpful to take our Career Quiz. It will only take you a few minutes to complete, but could point you in the direction of your new career.

Home Learning College - Career Quiz


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The Social person

This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.

Your answers to the Career Quiz indicate you will probably be happy dealing with people in a customer facing environment.


You will be ideally suited to a career where keeping customers happy is important to you. They also show that you have good organizational skills so you will be a useful member of a team where systems and processes are in place, although you won’t be the most organised person there! It is unlikely that you will be happy working exclusively with technology, although you will be happy to use it to get the job done. Working with your instinct will come easily to you and talking things over with friends and colleagues is also important for you.

You could consider career options where the focus is on working with other people, so the courses that will work best for you are: Professional Development Courses such as Personnel Skills or Life coaching. The Chartered Institute of Marketing Certificate blends commercial and creative skills with a focus on the customer. Alternatively our social care courses develop skills in understanding how people work to make you even more effective at working with other people. Our introduction to counselling, child day care, child psychology, criminology or psychology courses would all fit your preferred style.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

*The Entrepreneur* 

Your answers to our Career Quiz indicate that you will be at your best in a career where there are some exciting opportunities. You are not afraid to take risks and to make ideas come to life. 

Being organised and having processes to follow is probably not too important to you, you are happy to be free spirit and go with your instincts and ideas. Your ideal job will be where you can be innovative and able to use your creativity to its best advantage. 

You do not need to know how things work – just what they can do for you, so whilst you are probably happy to use computers and technology, they are not the most important parts of your life! 

The Home Learning College courses that will suit you best are: Professional Development Courses, Business and Travel courses, and Microsoft Office. If you also enjoy working creatively you could also consider Adobe Dreamweaver with a view to working with websites.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I would add that these tests are ideas for answers at interviews and have shortcomings for profiling people in any sort of useful way.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Jobsite Career Quiz
> Before you select your course, you may find it helpful to take our Career Quiz. It will only take you a few minutes to complete, but could point you in the direction of your new career.
> 
> Home Learning College - Career Quiz


I scored social person too (Home Learning College - Career Quiz) , but what now? I mean, the results are pretty generic, some of the options could be for introverts, other for extroverts and so on. Real question is, what kind of help could this give me, is it good like for a general direction?


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i got the social person, im so not special :crazy::tongue:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*The Entrepreneur* 
This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Choice questionnaire. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people. 
Your answers to our Career Quiz indicate that you will be at your best in a career where there are some exciting opportunities. You are not afraid to take risks and to make ideas come to life. 

Being organised and having processes to follow is probably not too important to you, you are happy to be free spirit and go with your instincts and ideas. Your ideal job will be where you can be innovative and able to use your creativity to its best advantage. 
You do not need to know how things work – just what they can do for you, so whilst you are probably happy to use computers and technology, they are not the most important parts of your life!


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the social person. That is the biggest wtf ever.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.homelearningcollege.com/CareerQuiz/images/social_LR.jpg

*Yerr.*


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Social person

This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.

Your answers to the Career Quiz indicate you will probably be happy dealing with people in a customer facing environment.


You will be ideally suited to a career where keeping customers happy is important to you. They also show that you have good organizational skills so you will be a useful member of a team where systems and processes are in place, although you won’t be the most organised person there! It is unlikely that you will be happy working exclusively with technology, although you will be happy to use it to get the job done. Working with your instinct will come easily to you and talking things over with friends and colleagues is also important for you.

You could consider career options where the focus is on working with other people, so the courses that will work best for you are: Professional Development Courses such as Personnel Skills or Life coaching. The Chartered Institute of Marketing Certificate blends commercial and creative skills with a focus on the customer. Alternatively our social care courses develop skills in understanding how people work to make you even more effective at working with other people. Our introduction to counselling, child day care, child psychology, criminology or psychology courses would all fit your preferred style

bollocks


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The Social person

This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.

Your answers to the Career Quiz indicate you will probably be happy dealing with people in a customer facing environment.


You will be ideally suited to a career where keeping customers happy is important to you. They also show that you have good organizational skills so you will be a useful member of a team where systems and processes are in place, although you won’t be the most organised person there! It is unlikely that you will be happy working exclusively with technology, although you will be happy to use it to get the job done. Working with your instinct will come easily to you and talking things over with friends and colleagues is also important for you.

You could consider career options where the focus is on working with other people, so the courses that will work best for you are: Professional Development Courses such as Personnel Skills or Life coaching. The Chartered Institute of Marketing Certificate blends commercial and creative skills with a focus on the customer. Alternatively our social care courses develop skills in understanding how people work to make you even more effective at working with other people. Our introduction to counselling, child day care, child psychology, criminology or psychology courses would all fit your preferred style.




Really inaccurate. I hate people.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Ha - this quiz summarized my problems with the personalities of my two exes more aptly than MBTI type did. I'm a Believer. One of my exes had Supportive (INFJ) qualities, and the other was Contender through and through (INTJ).


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The organizer. 

Site suggested I take some courses in management.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Social person* 
This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people. 
Your answers to the Career Quiz indicate you will probably be happy dealing with people in a customer facing environment. 







You will be ideally suited to a career where keeping customers happy is important to you. They also show that you have good organizational skills so you will be a useful member of a team where systems and processes are in place, although you won’t be the most organised person there! It is unlikely that you will be happy working exclusively with technology, although you will be happy to use it to get the job done. Working with your instinct will come easily to you and talking things over with friends and colleagues is also important for you. 
You could consider career options where the focus is on working with other people, so the courses that will work best for you are: Professional Development Courses such as Personnel Skills or Life coaching. The Chartered Institute of Marketing Certificate blends commercial and creative skills with a focus on the customer. Alternatively our social care courses develop skills in understanding how people work to make you even more effective at working with other people. Our introduction to counselling, child day care, child psychology, criminology or psychology courses would all fit your preferred style.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

The Social person

This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.

Your answers to the Career Quiz indicate you will probably be happy dealing with people in a customer facing environment.


You will be ideally suited to a career where keeping customers happy is important to you. They also show that you have good organizational skills so you will be a useful member of a team where systems and processes are in place, although you won’t be the most organised person there! It is unlikely that you will be happy working exclusively with technology, although you will be happy to use it to get the job done. Working with your instinct will come easily to you and talking things over with friends and colleagues is also important for you.

You could consider career options where the focus is on working with other people, so the courses that will work best for you are: Professional Development Courses such as Personnel Skills or Life coaching. The Chartered Institute of Marketing Certificate blends commercial and creative skills with a focus on the customer. Alternatively our social care courses develop skills in understanding how people work to make you even more effective at working with other people. Our introduction to counselling, child day care, child psychology, criminology or psychology courses would all fit your preferred style.

*Are you fucking kidding? People are pretty high on my annoyances list...*


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> The Social person
> 
> This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Quiz. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.
> 
> ...


WTF did you do on that quiz? *laughs hysterically* :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I suppose this is accurate but I'm certainly not someone who would want to be an actual entreprenuer.

*The Entrepreneur*

This is your profile based on the answers that you gave to our Career Choice questionnaire. As individuals we all have different ways of dealing with problems and making decisions. The questionnaire was designed to make you think about how you personally prefer to relate to situations and people.

Your answers to our Career Quiz indicate that you will be at your best in a career where there are some exciting opportunities. You are not afraid to take risks and to make ideas come to life.


Being organised and having processes to follow is probably not too important to you, you are happy to be free spirit and go with your instincts and ideas. Your ideal job will be where you can be innovative and able to use your creativity to its best advantage.

You do not need to know how things work – just what they can do for you, so whilst you are probably happy to use computers and technology, they are not the most important parts of your life!

The Home Learning College courses that will suit you best are: Professional Development Courses, Business and Travel courses, and Microsoft Office. If you also enjoy working creatively you could also consider Adobe Dreamweaver with a view to working with websites.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Social - None of that was accurate at all.


----------



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

The Entrepreneur — Result is only slightly accurate. That quiz was terrible.


----------

